#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Προδιαγραφές αστικών δικτύων αποχέτευσης ακαθάρτων και ομβρίων υδάτων

## vmaniad

Μήπως ξέρετε ποιος κανονισμός διέπει τέτοιου είδους έργα? δηλαδή που αναφέρεται (νομοθετικά) το Φmin=200? 
υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο και στους αγωγούς ομβρίων? φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να είναι επίσης τουλάχιστον Φ200..

----------


## vmaniad

*2.3.2 Ελάχιστες διάμετροι αγωγών σε οικισμό*

Έχω στα χέρια μου μια μελέτη αποχέτευσης και ομβρίων ενός οικισμού (περίπου 700 ατόμων) που πρόκειται να κατασκευαστεί και προβλέπει σχετικά μικρές διαμέτρους σωλήνων PVC, δηλ. για αποχέτευση από Φ125-Φ200 και όμβρια από Φ160 - Φ250. Βέβαια υπάρχει μεγάλη κλιση της τάξης των 10%. Πως θα το χαρακτηρίζατε?

----------


## vmaniad

Ο οικισμός θα έχει χρήση κατοικιών και θα διαθέτει βιολογικό καθαρισμό, όπου θα καταλήγουν τα ακάθαρτα...
Το θέμα είναι ότι οι μελέτες αυτές που παρουσιάζουν τα παραπάνω παράδοξα είναι ελεγμένες κ θεωρημένες από δημόσιο φορέα..
Δίκτυο ομβρίων με PVC απαγορεύεται ή απλώς δεν συνηθίζεται?

----------

